
TDD is hard when you don't know why you're using it - dimgl
http://dextermiguel.com/2015/12/18/tdd-is-hard-when-you-dont-know-why-youre-using-it/
======
brad0
Brilliant post. This sums up exactly how I feel about TDD.

TDD done right teaches you how to write decoupled and reusable code. The
problem is that the majority of people who attempt TDD have been told it's a
good thing but can't explain why.

What's even worse is when a team pushes TDD because "we've always done TDD".

